# Will Soap Melt?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Will gm soap melt in a car? If not, at what temp. do you think it would melt at? Thanks


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We experimented with this this summer. It would not melt in the glove box or side pockets. Not in the trunk or in the seat. It did bubble and distort up in the windshield.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine never melted just wicked out more.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

GM melt and pour will. I have a bar of gm CP soap in my car and has been for 3 years. I am testing the durability I guess. Never melted or even distored but it isn't on the dash.


----------

